# Hello from the States



## jenniferhipsley (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello all,

Thank you to Dom for sending me the information on this forum, I'm looking forward to getting to know you all. I've been raising and now showing mice for several years. I love the little creatures! Thanks again for the invite!

Jennifer


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Jennifer, welcome to our forum. Im glad you have joined up. I didnt relise you was from the states. There are also quite a few other members from over there here too. Welcome again


----------

